# Brushless motor testing - turbodyno



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I acquired a Competition Electronics Turbo Dyno that had been converted for brushless motor testing. Now that I have it running, I really do not understand the printout of data. Can somebody explain to me what I am looking for please?


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Your trying to get the most watts out of the motor. By changing the rotors and stators. Watts mean power


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Just to add one more item. The best motors generate the power (watts) with efficiency. On a TurboDyno a couple percent in efficiency can be huge on the track.
Wayne G. looks for the balance in watts, rpm and efficiency. It takes lots of testing (dyno then track) to understand the correlation between the printout and performance. Oval racing is where it shows up the most and that is where the dynos live.


----------

